

How to sideload apps on your iPhone using Xcode 7 - bouk
http://bouk.co/blog/sideload-iphone/

======
djfergus
Wow, amazing development and great write up. Thanks.

"Q: Will I need to install the iOS 9 beta/OSX El Capitan? A: Nope, this will
work on any iOS/OSX version."

Has something changed to make Apple feel comfortable to allow this?

